# Coil Packs for Kawasaki FH680V



## spelunk73 (Sep 16, 2013)

I have a 62" Bobcat ZT mower with a 24HP Kawasaki FH680V engine. I need to replace the coil packs. I have determined the correct part number is 21171-7034 and the best price I have found was at mowparts.com. $51.95 each. They also sell a coil pack with the part number of KM21171-7034. It appears to be the same part only with the designation of KM in front of part number which I think is just for MTB brands. Does anyone know if they are interchangeable. The Price difference on each part is $9.00 each and I need two. Just thought if I could save a buck or two I would.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

They are very likely the same part, the KM is probably their designation for "Kawasaki Motors"


----------



## spelunk73 (Sep 16, 2013)

The Kawasaki part number is 21171-7034. The KM21171-7034 is listed for an MTD brand mower. Is there a way to find out if they are the same part or not? I am going to call the parts distributor and ask them tomorrow and will let you know what they tell me. I noticed this with several parts on the web that have common part numbers but with the KM prefix and they were all listed for MTD brand products. The KM parts are cheaper for some reason. for example Air filters with same part number just one with the KM prefix and different prices. They appear to be the same part from pictures. I just want to make sure on something like a coil pack.


----------



## spelunk73 (Sep 16, 2013)

Here is the link to the parts list at mowparts.com

http://www.mowpart.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=21171-7034


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Just my opinion.I agree with 30yearTech,the KM is Kawasaki Motors and the parts "should" be identical.MTD manufactures the mower that they put a Kawasaki manufactured motor on.Here is a link to the service manual if you don't already have it.

http://www.parish-supply.com/documents/574.pdf


----------



## spelunk73 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for the link but I do have the manual. The KM designation is not listed on the part number for the Kawasaki motor, so I don't think it means Kawasaki Motors. That designation is listed on parts for MTD brand products. If you click the link I posted you can see what I mean. I will post back after I talk to parts warehouse.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

spelunk73 said:


> Thanks for the link but I do have the manual. The KM designation is not listed on the part number for the Kawasaki motor, so I don't think it means Kawasaki Motors. That designation is listed on parts for MTD brand products. If you click the link I posted you can see what I mean. I will post back after I talk to parts warehouse.


I know that it's their designation for Kawasaki Motors, It's placed there so if a part number in their database happens to be the same as an engine part vended from this manufacturer they will not get mixed up. AT least that's been my experience with them in the past. It's just supplied to them from a different vendor. By all means, call them if that makes you feel comfortable about purchasing that part. 

Just FYI Pat's small engine plus has the Kawasaki branded ignition module for $40.36 and they offer flat rate shipping.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

What 30 Year said,if I go to someone besides Cub I have to remember to drop the KM which does stand for Kawasaki Motors.


----------

